

Cardboard Bicycle Can Change the World [video] - mattjaynes
http://www.newslook.com/videos/498717-cardboard-bicycle-can-change-the-world-says-israeli-inventor

======
justanotheratom
Some problem playing the video, in both Chrome and IE10.

